# Ryanair



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,

Wir haben vor einiger Zeit einen Flug bei Ryanair gebucht, dachten wir hätten ein super schnäppchen gemacht, dochd ann ahben wir von Bekannten gehört das die oftmals beim Gepäck betrügen bzw. es so undetulich umschrieben ist, das man nacher nicht mehr weiß was Sache ist.

Jedenfalls haben wir die Funktion "online check in" genutzt (sollte uns ja 40 euro ersparen)...auf unseren buchungsunterlagen ist nun der Vermerk unter Fluggast information 

1.Name
- Pax carrying 1 checked in bag
- web check in

Nun unsere Frage: was heißt "pax carrying 1 checked in bag"? bezieht sich das aufs Handgepäck? dürfen wir nun keine Koffer mitnehmen?
Wenn ja - wo kann man zusätzlich noch Gepäck buchen? Wenn nein - wie viel kg dürfen die Koffer wiegen, größe usw?

Bitte nur leute posten die davon ahnung haben, keine vermutungen etc., am besten mit offiziellem ryanair link

(ja gegoogelt wurde bereits und die seite von denen auch schon durchwühlt)


Mfg,
Maga


----------



## Potpotom (14. Juli 2009)

Einmal Ryanair... nie wieder! So ein Drecksladen!

@TE
Sry, kann dir bei deinem Problem leider nicht helfen... ich drücke dir die Daumen das du in dem Wirrwarr seitens Ryanair dein Ziel erreichst und am Ende noch der Meinung bist, dir wäre ein Schnäppchen gelungen.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

was hälst du davon selber mal auf der internetseite vorbeizuschaun .. ist nicht so schwer zu finden.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Quelle: Ryanair-Homepage


> ONLINE-CHECK-IN
> Fluggäste können 15 Tage bis 4 Stunden vor der geplanten Abflugzeit unter www.ryanair.com einchecken. *Jeder Fluggast, der den Online-Check-In-Service nutzt, darf ein Stück Handgepäck mit sich führen, das die maximal zulässigen Abmessungen nicht überschreiten darf (siehe den Abschnitt "Handgepäck").*
> 
> Nachdem ein Fluggast über das Internet eingecheckt hat, sind Änderungen an den Namen der Fluggäste bzw. des Flugtages, der Flugzeit oder der Flugroute nicht mehr möglich. Nachdem ein Fluggast über das Internet eingecheckt hat, können sonstige Online-Leistungen wie Hinzufügen eines Gepäckstücks, bevorzugte Behandlung beim Einstieg, Sportausrüstung usw. nicht mehr ausgeführt werden; diese Leistungen müssen am Flughafen oder über eine Buchungszentrale gebucht werden (abhängig von den Öffnungszeiten).
> ...



Ich hoffe Deine Fragen sind nun beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Quelle: Ryanair-Homepage
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe Deine Fragen sind nun beantwortet
> ...



Leider nein.
Meine Frage ist, ob wir nun zusätzlich zum Handgepäck, noch Koffer mitnehmen dürfen und dies gebucht haben.
Denn, auf unseren Fluggastinformationen steht nur "Pax carrying 1 Checked in bag" , das haben wir auch bezahlt, wie man heir sieht:
_
Düsseldorf (Weeze) (NRN) nach Alicante (ALC) 	212,12 EUR
Alicante (ALC) nach Düsseldorf (Weeze) (NRN) 	165,76 EUR
Gebühren, Serviceleistungen und Reiseversicherung	
4 x (Pax carrying 1 Checked in Bag)	40,00 EUR
4 x (Web Check in)	20,00 EUR
Gesamtzahlungsbetrag
Einschließlich Bearbeitungsgebühr_


Frage ist nun: bedeutet "Pax carrying 1 checked in Bag" nun, dass wir ganz normale Koffer gebucht haben oder ist damit das Handgepäck gemeint?

mfg,
Maga


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> Meine Frage ist, ob wir nun zusätzlich zum Handgepäck, noch Koffer mitnehmen dürfen und dies gebucht haben.
> Denn, auf unseren Fluggastinformationen steht nur "Pax carrying 1 Checked in bag" , das haben wir auch bezahlt, wie man heir sieht:
> _
> ...





> Aufgegebenes Gepäck wird pro Stück und einfachem Flug zu einem ermäßigten Preis von 10 £/10 € für das erste Gepäckstück und 20 £/20 € für jedes weitere Gepäckstück pro einfachem Flug berechnet.


Das bedeutet Ihr könnt 4x jeweils einen Koffer am Check-In abgeben. Das ist so gebucht und bezahlt. "Checked in Bag" bedeutet in dem Zusammenhang: Zum Check-In Schalter geben und den Koffer abliefern. Koffer = Bag. Die Koffer dürfen maximal 15 kg schwer sein.
Zusätzlich dürft Ihr 4x Handgepäck mitnehmen, sprich jeweils 1 Handgepäck pro Person, das Ihr mit ins Flugzeug nehmen dürft. Das Handgepäck darf maximal 10 kg schwer sein und muss ausserdem in diese Testbehälter passen, dies am Flughafen gibt.

Insgesamt dürft Ihr also 4 Koffer beim Check-In abgeben und 4x Handgepäck ins Flugzeug mitnehmen.

Es sei denn, es sind Kleinkinder dabei, dann sieht die Situation anders aus. Sind Kleinkinder dabei?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das bedeutet Ihr könnt 4x jeweils einen Koffer am Check-In abgeben. Das ist so gebucht und bezahlt. "Checked in Bag" bedeutet in dem Zusammenhang: Zum Check-In Schalter geben und den Koffer abliefern. Koffer = Bag
> Zusätzlich dürft Ihr 4x Handgepäck mitnehmen, sprich jeweils 1 Handgepäck pro Person, das Ihr mit ins Flugzeug nehmen dürft.
> 
> Insgesamt dürft Ihr also 4 Koffer beim Check-In abgeben und 4x Handgepäck ins Flugzeug mitnehmen.
> ...




Puh, danke! Dann wäre das geklärt. Schon verwirrend, da wir uns auch nciht mehr 100%ig sicher waren was wir gebucht hatten und aus den unterlagen ging dies nur mit "pax carrying bag" hervor. Wozu zum teufel soll man denn wissenw as dies heißt?


trotzdem nochmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe,
nun gehts ab in die Sonne.

mfg,
maga

edit: nein, keine kleinkinder.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Ach mit der Zeit gewöhnst Du Dich dran. Die Devise lautet: möglichst oft Ferien buchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und damit rechnen, dass es im Ausland locker mal Probleme mit dem Gepäck geben könnte. Durfte auch schonmal 1 Stunde am Schalter anstehn und dann 1 Stunde auf ein Telefonat warten, um dann nochmal 1 Stunde anstehn zu müssen und rauszufinden, dass mein Gepäck auf ein anderes Gate gebracht worden ist (warum auch immer). Da heissts dann Ohrläppchen reiben und "WUUUUUSAAAAA" und sich vor allem nicht die Ferien vermiesen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass in den Ferien wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## darel60 (12. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs.
Im vergangenen Monat hatte ich eine Reise nach Europa, und ich habe meine checkin von ***********, ist Ihr Dienst wirklich gut. Früher habe ich vor vielen Problemen wie stehen für lange Zeit in Warteschlangen und nicht immer meine bevorzugten Sitzplatz.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. März 2010)

> von Bekannten gehört das die oftmals beim Gepäck betrügen


Mir gehts ehrlich gesagt schon wieder auf den Keks, das es sofort Betrug ist, wenn man das Kleingedruckte nicht ordentlich lesen kann ^^.
Ganz ehrlich... Ryan Air ist ein sogenannter Billigflieger und die Flugtickets sind enorm preiswert, was genau erwartet ihr davon ?

Glaubt ihr ganz ehrlich das eine Firma etwas zu verschenken hat, oder das Ryanair Rabatt bei Flugzeugherstellern bekommt und darum so günstige Preise anbieten kann ?


----------



## Asayur (12. März 2010)

darel60 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> Im vergangenen Monat hatte ich eine Reise nach Europa, und ich habe meine checkin von ************, ist Ihr Dienst wirklich gut. Früher habe ich vor vielen Problemen wie stehen für lange Zeit in Warteschlangen und nicht immer meine bevorzugten Sitzplatz.



Ist das eine Frage, eine Antwort, überhaupt ein Satz?
Bitte nochmal korrekturlesen, Satzzeichen ergänzen und Wortstellung überdenken, ich bin kein Rechtschreibflamer, ich mach 
selber genug, aber das konnte selbst ich nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

